# Any interest in thousands of partial military aircraft kits?



## northwest80d (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new here and hope this post is OK. I haven't built a model in years but tonight I was presented with the oportunity to pick up literally a warehouse of military aircraft model kits. These kits are leftovers from Accurate Scale models when they went out of business. Basically there are thousands of kits that haven't been boxed, and without knowing their system for doing so, can't be properly boxed. In other words there are kits like an F4 Phantom, Avengers, P51's, etc, etc that are identifiable as to the type of aircraft but that's about it. In with all of these kits are things like sprues full of clear parts, some photo etched parts, and I believe I saw a box or two of nothing but Props. In other words this is a dream find for guys into building dioramas, etc that are looking for things like a fuselage, wings, etc for a wrecked plane, props for a field shop, bombs, drop tanks, etc, etc. In other words all the little things you'd find in a kit without buying a whole kit to get them. I've got a limited opportunity to get these items as the warehouse has to be cleaned out Friday. Given the problem of storing all of this stuff I'm not sure how much of it I can get. Still, if there is enough interest I think I can persuade the guy who owns the warehouse to help out storing this stuff somewhere else until it can be marketed. 
Like I said there is a VERY limited time for me to get this stuff and to be honest I am looking at this as an opportunity for both me and the guy with the warehouse to make a few dollars on the deal while passing this stuff along to other modelers at a great deal over buying complete kits for diorama parts. 
If there is any interest at all please pass this along through the grapevine to any other foums ya'll might be members of, as well as to any friends, etc that you know of that builds model military aircraft. I will probably pick up a few assorted cases 'just because' regardless of any response, or lack thereof but the amount of response, more than anything, will determine how much I try to get. 
If interested in any of this please contact me at [email protected] 
Thanks for your time and have a great evening.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

id be interested in box


----------



## northwest80d (Dec 8, 2011)

*Just saw your reply*

Hey, I just saw your reply to my post. What exactly are you looking for? The way this stuff is packaged is random at best. In other words there are some boxes that are all the fusalage section and other assorted parts on the same sprue for one particular kit, another box with the wings and other parts, another box with still more parts, one with the canopy/clear parts, etc, etc. In other words none of the kits are assembled but are all spread out in boxes all over the warehouse with no way to know what kit each box went with. Like I said origionally this would be a huge deal if someone knew how to get all of the kits assembled, and even then we found no decals, but beyond that it's a crap shoot as to what you'd get in any one box. Still if your still interested in something semi specific, let me know and I will see if I can come up with what your wanting tomorrow. That said, I was told Friday evening that there was a crew going to the warehouse Monday morning and that it would all be gone within a few hours. I'm self employeed and I have to go to work myself on Monday and try to make up for the two days I spent in the warehouse last week but let me know what your looking for exactly and I will do what I can, that's all I can promise you. Take care. Wayne


----------



## modelnutz (Sep 21, 2009)

I would love a big box of random parts....greeblie stock for scratch builds.
No particular models...just parts...lots of parts.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Are you referring to Accurate Miniatures? If so I would be interested in obtaining the clear parts from their SBD Dauntless kit, any of them 1/48th scale.


----------

